# How to Maximize Speed with Airport Express



## gebo (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the new Airport Express Base Station and am working it with my Embarq DSL modem.  All my Macs are pre-intel based, iMac G5 and iBook G4.

I am not getting the DSL speeds I am supposed to be getting.  What procedures should I go through with my Airport and Computers to make sure I am getting the maximum download and upload speed possible?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2008)

Depends. Are you using an older airport Express or the new one? The older one just did b/g speeds. The newer one doe N speed. In Leopard just hold down the 'option' key while clicking on the Airport menu icon. This will show you the connection speed.

Also get the free iStat Menus. with this you can put a Network Monitor in you menu bar, along with many other things if you want.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 9, 2008)

You should be able to get DSL speeds with 802.11b, what happens when you are wired? Test your speed at speedtest.net. Do PCs test faster at that site?


----------



## gebo (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm using the newer  Airport Express but it doesn't matter with my Power PCs.  Notice I have a iMac G5 and a iBook G4.  DSL speed at box outside my house is 896 down.  Speed on other side of my Embarq modem is 500 down.  Speed at my computer is 500 down.  I have  a dedicated phone line for my DSL.  I am wondering what I can to at the modem, Airport router, or Computers to maximize my speed.  I have used several speed tests including the one the Embarq tech used today.


----------



## albtross (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a G4 QuickSilver tower running OS X 10.4.11.  I am using an ATT SpeedStream 5100b DSL modem going thru a Netgear FVS318 VPN Firewall.  I have had DSL in Missouri now since 1999.  

Under OS 9 & OS X.n, I have chosen to implement some of the suggestions at dslrreports.com (previously called broadbandreports.com) & at other websites using a tool called IPNetTuner.  I found it on Version Tracker after looking for such a tool. Usual disclaimers apply, no interest/relationtionship to company, just a happy Mac user with software.

I have a 6Mbps down/768Kbps up DSL line with my ATT voice service.  I should also mention that I do NOT advise using the small "filters" normall given out with home DSL install kits.  Instead, I advise that someone who wants top performance out of their DSL connection invest in a Splitter.  I had mine set-up in the basement of my Condo building right next to the wiring cabinet.  Then, one of my 2 pairs of wires was used for voice, and the other pair for DSL.  I had my single-output RJ-11 jacks changed out for 2-line RJ-11 jacks.

Prior to using the tuning sw, my overhead was eating-up my download speed.  After experimenting with tuning the various parameters the software can tune (I even now continue to experiment as I learn new things about tuning DSL), I ended up getting 4.8Mbps-5.2Mbps down.  I really don't upload that much, but have noticed on occasion that after tuning, I get 500-600Kbps up.

Although my upload is not as good as it should be, I really have not taken the time to learn how to tune my upload connection.  My main concern was download speed, and the upload speeds that I get at various sites are okay for me. 

One last thing about this software: Under Windows, it is necessary to modify your Registry to tune your broadband connection.  This change is permanent until you re-edit the Registry & change it back.  The changes made by this software are only valid till your next reboot.  Once you write an XML script that you are happy with, you can set it up as a StartUp Item.  Or, you can wait till you decide what you need: going to fax that day? Just use the app to re-apply the defaults.  Going to d/l an Apple Software Update that's almost 200MB? Then use the XML script most appropriate for very large downloads.  Going to browse & maybe d/l a few small things on a laptop at a location that has wireless utilizing PPPOE? Then use the script for that.  The possibilities are endless. HTH.

              Regards,

                  Albtross


----------

